# Wild-caught Corydoras?



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I've had my group of peppered corys for about six months now, and they've been spawning regularly for the past few months. I raised a batch just for fun, and because I needed experience since I was also in the middle of my first ever spawning in any of my tanks, the pygmy corys, so I thought the peppers would be good practice. They're fantastic fish in my opinion very underrated as a species, and I love raising the fry and watching them turn into proper corys, but they're one of those ones that every store has, I think I'd have trouble trading them in anywhere. That got me thinking about special ordering some wild caught C. Paleatus. Are wild caught corys something that anybody else wants to have? I've never ordered any of my fish before, I'm not sure how I would go about doing this. Thoughts?

Thanks for reading

-George


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I would contact Charles(Canadian Aquatics), he brings in various wild cories from time to time.Ive kept various wilds and can say the same applies to them with their care if they were a domesticated version.Only difference being, the breeding methods(depends on species) are a tad different and require a bit more experience on behalf of the hobbyist.In terms of ordering a few different kinds, Ive heard of places asking to order larger quantities instead of lower numbers,shipping charges are either high or less,etc.Depends on the retailer i guess, but group buys do help out in these cases.Talk to the other sponsors as well and see if they can locate those specific ones your looking for too.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

i have 20 WC corys 4 different kinds. they spawn on the reg. in my show tank. thier awesome imo


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh awesome! Yeah I'd love to get some of those wild peppered corys, and wild pandas maybe. Did you get yours from Charles FishFreaks?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

X 2 on Charles from Canadian Aquatics if you are looking for wild cories. April and Pat from Canadian Aquatics if you are looking for domestic versions. Sometimes Fantasy Aquatics has a pretty good selection too


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

FAIRDEALS can get some awesome stuff


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't wait to get mine from Harold and see what he has coming from his Peru and Brazil shipment.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

i've still never been to canadian aquatics, i keep looking at the website and i'm dying to get some of those fish, but i'm a little confused. i don't drive. how does one take transit there?
thanks


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I have seen some really really neat cories at Canadian aquatics. You could take the skytrain to Charles, he's near cambie.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

do you mean I can walk there from the skytrain? I'm a little confused, is this a 'store' store or online business/run out of a house? also where can I find directions so i can start going there to buy stuff constantly?


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

yup 15 from charles and 5 from lfs. metae and aggazi are my favs so far


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Send him a PM to inquire about the address, he does run his business from home.Noticing your location, two skytrain rides should get you door to door unless you drive or bike.



gsneufeld said:


> do you mean I can walk there from the skytrain? I'm a little confused, is this a 'store' store or online business/run out of a house? also where can I find directions so i can start going there to buy stuff constantly?


----------

